# Where to get my iPod fixed...



## MikeMTL (Jul 7, 2005)

Well I need to get my iPod Mini fixed. I had posted a thread about it on here before.

I need to know if I can take my iPod to any authorized Apple retailer such as CompUSA. The nearest Apple store is almost an hour away and CompUSA is only 15 minutes. Will CompUSA be able to fix my iPod (or just give me a new one) just like an Apple store? Thanks all.


----------



## MikeMTL (Sep 13, 2005)

I really need to know if an authorized reseller is able to fix my iPod. Time's getting close to running out on my warranty and I really don't feel like buying a new one. Someone out there has got to know. Thanks guys.

Also, would BestBuy even be a possibility. They do sell iPods but so do a lot of people. Anyone know?


----------



## lbj (Sep 13, 2005)

Mike,
How about giving the acutal CompUSA a call?  That should answer the question.
I don't know how easy iPods are to repair but I'm willing to bet they won't swap you out a new one. If unrepairable by them, and still under warranty, Apple support should be able to help you out.

Is there a reason you can't call the store directly?


----------

